# Current Routine, grateful for any input.



## Delboy1466868012 (May 10, 2011)

I think and I hope I'm on the right track but theres nothing like the advice of someone who's been there and done it to fine tune the programme.

My goal is to gain some lean muscle mass, trying to stay as lean as possible and adding on size to my frame particularly arms if possible. It seems to be my weaker area in terms of development.

Ok training wise I'm going for a four day split and doing the big compound moves with the 5x5 principle. Maybe I'm wasting my time but I still like to include some isolation work it makes me feel like I've hit the smaller muscle groups.

Day 1 - Legs & Shoulders

Squats 5 x 5

Hack Squats 5 x 5

Leg curls 5 x 5

Calf raises 5 x 5

Dumbell Press 5 x 5

Behind the neck press 5 x 5

Cable cross overs 5 x 5

Dumbell raises 4 sets of 8-12 as a definition set.

Day 2 - Back & Biceps

Lat Pull dows 5 x 5

Bent over rows 5 x 5

Close Grip Pull downs 5 x 5

Chin ups to failure.

EZ bar curls 5 x 5

Seated decline curls 5 x 5

21's as a burn set

Day 3 - Chest & Triceps

Barbell Press 5 x 5

Incline dumbell 5 x 5

Weighted Dips 5 x 5

Fly's to burn up 4 sets of 12

Tricep pull down's with cables 5 x 5

Skull Crushers 5 x 5

Behind the neck extension 5 x 5

Day 4 - Abs & Forearms

Various exercises abs and forearms and a bit of cardio aswell this is quite a light day.

Overall cardio wise I always do 10mins warm up and cool down on the treadmill and that's it.

Diet wise a typical day would look like.

8.00am - Whey protein shake, scoop of porridge oats with full fat milk.

10.30am - 250-300g of Cottage cheese with 4 oatcakes.

12.30pm - One chicken breast with pasta.

3.00pm - Pre-workout whey protein & porridge oats with full fat milk.

5.30pm - Post workout prawn's and pilau rice.

8.30pm - 4 egg omelette.

10.30pm - Peanut butter on toast and a glass of milk.

That's pretty much an average day obviously training. On off days the diets more or less the exact same. Any input on diet and training would be greatly appreciated. I know the fruit and veg content is low I supplement with a good multivitamin every day to make up for that.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

your only doing 5 reps for a lot of stuff mate you want to be loking at 8-15 for size

drop the cottage cheese till bed time too its cassien slow release


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I would reduce the amount of exercises and sets. Use the 6-8 rep range on heavy compound moves, 10-12 reps for legs.

Move the back day away from leg day and add deadlifts.

No need to do forearms as they get worked in all other exercises.

I believe intensity is key and not volume. I only use 2 working sets max to failure after warm up.


----------

